# Calcium for Bile Salts Diarrhoea



## LMEN (Feb 11, 2012)

I have just joined this website and am feeling my way around trying to work out how to contact Linda who put all the info on ref the benefits of taking Caltrate 600. I had by gall bladder removed 8 years ago and have been suffering from bile reflux for the past 2 years. I have been taking different PPIs to try and control it without much success and have had occasional bouts of uncontrollable yellow diarrhoea for the past year which I thought was connected with the medications. For the past 2 weeks, I have had daily urgent diarrhoea and am now having various tests to rule out infection etc. I have stopped all the tablets and put myself on a fat, wheat and lactose free diet. I am getting very worried that this is Bile Salts Diarrhoea so I was very interested to read Linda's posts regarding Caltrate. I have made a note of the ingredients of this medication and have found a supplier in the UK from Amazon, but their Caltrate doesn't list the make up of the tablets. As they are very expensive and come in large quantities, I am wondering if it will be safe to just order the smallest quantity if it is called Caltrate 600 + D. Any help or advice would be gratefully received.Lynda


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi All you need to do is post your Calcium question here on this thread: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/72764-lindas-calcium-info/page__st__1940 Linda regularly checks that thread and will respond. Also you can Private Message her by clicking on her user name (which is: LNAPE) and going to her Profile. The third tab under her picture there is "Send Me a Message".


----------

